# Despite what you may or may not believe in..



## Delta (Jun 23, 2010)

...all rocks go to heaven.

http://www.pete.com/media/785/Battle_Of_The_Church_Signs/


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jun 24, 2010)

Hilarious!

You should include a link to that video your avatar is from in your sig - help spread the meme.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 24, 2010)

haha, thats hilarious, I smell photoshop but still funny

theres nothing imperfect about a rock, they are therefore perfect and shall arise to heaven in glory... go in peace my son!


----------



## Delta (Jun 24, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> You should include a link to that video your avatar is from in your sig - help spread the meme.


 What meme?


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 24, 2010)

Winds said:


> What meme?



I think hes reffering to the anime clip of the potato peeling himself. either way its not as awesome as rocks


----------



## Akro (Jun 24, 2010)

...Thats not a meme....newfag


----------

